# Matrix Info



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Warner Bros. Pictures has set the domestic release of "The Matrix Reloaded" for May 15, 2003 -- a Thursday -- one day earlier than expected, Variety reports.

The second Matrix sequel, "The Matrix Revolutions," also will be released in 2003, sometime during the holiday season.

"There's a pent-up demand for the movie, and we want to get it out there as soon as we can," said Jeff Goldstein, Warner Bros.' executive VP and general sales manager, domestic distribution. "It's already an event, but we wanted to make it more pronounced."

This is the first time that Warners has released a film on a Thursday.

The first "Matrix" sequel will go out on more than 3,200 screens, eight days before the Memorial Day weekend. This release pattern mimics the one adopted by "Star Wars: Episode II -- Attack of the Clones."

"Matrix Reloaded" is the first film to put a claim on that weekend, with Columbia Pictures' Eddie Murphy starrer "Daddy Day Care" slated to follow May 23. The prior weekend, May 9, brings another Columbia title, the Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez starrer "Gigli."

"The Matrix Reloaded" reunites producer Joel Silver and writer-directors Larry and Andy Wachowski with stars Keanu Reeves, Laurence Fishburne, Carrie-Anne Moss and Hugo Weaving.

View Trailers Here


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I can't wait!


----------

